# Founding a non-profit org.



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

Does anyone know what the costs involved, bureaucracy issues and legal proceedings are to found a non-profit organisation in Spain?


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

I've just googled it and it appears to be a pretty straight forward procedure. Just make sure there are three asociates, complete some forms, pay the duty (which is about 75 euro I think for a national ONG) and that's about it

If you can read spanish, try searching for organizacion sin animo de lucro espana


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

That's all it takes? 

I guess though that there must be more to it, for example meeting minutes at least X times per year to be submitted, insight in bookkeeping (although the non-profit I am wanting to set up would be working on virtually no costs or an extremely low budget), membership criteria or any sort of manifest that has to be registered, ... ???


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

gerrit said:


> That's all it takes?
> 
> I guess though that there must be more to it, for example meeting minutes at least X times per year to be submitted, insight in bookkeeping (although the non-profit I am wanting to set up would be working on virtually no costs or an extremely low budget), membership criteria or any sort of manifest that has to be registered, ... ???


Hello Gerrit, 

Well apparently it is what it takes to fund it.
Then you must run it...
You are right about all the above, meetin minutes, bookeeping, etc... . Bear in mind that any infornmation that I can give you isn't first hand, as I said, I simply googled it :ranger:. I found asociaciones.org to contain all the information regarding setting up the ong and the subsequent runing of it.


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

If my Spanish were better (or my Catalan) I would have googled it myself, unfortunately I would not be able to translate a legal text with specific terminology correctly. I guess checking with the ayuntament is a good idea.

PS: imagine a non profit cannot continue functioning, who pays off the debts? This is one thing to ALWAYS check. A friend of mine wanted to found a non profit and was already signing papers without realising he would be the one who would be paying off debts for years if things go wrong. I don't know if he did anything with the warning and obviously one should not found any organisation with the belief things will go wrong in the end, if you found something you gotta do it with the belief it will be a success. However, it is not unwise to always check ALL rules, just in case ...


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

gerrit said:


> If my Spanish were better (or my Catalan) I would have googled it myself, unfortunately I would not be able to translate a legal text with specific terminology correctly. I guess checking with the ayuntament is a good idea.
> 
> PS: imagine a non profit cannot continue functioning, who pays off the debts? This is one thing to ALWAYS check. A friend of mine wanted to found a non profit and was already signing papers without realising he would be the one who would be paying off debts for years if things go wrong. I don't know if he did anything with the warning and obviously one should not found any organisation with the belief things will go wrong in the end, if you found something you gotta do it with the belief it will be a success.
> 
> Totally agree, the ayuntamiento or a gestor will help Its always a good idea to seek professional advice too. From what I read, I understand that you may be liable shall your asociation get into debts.


----------

